# diamond bit glass hole saws



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find glass hole saws in the lower mainland? I have found a couple of places to order them online, but just wondered if there was a place I can pick them up locally. I am planning a new project that will require a number of holes drilled into the new tank.

Thanks,


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try KMS tools, that's probably not too far from you.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

lordco carries them too


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, both stores are pretty close to me. Will go check out what they have for pirces.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Summit tool is waaaay cheaper. If you want it really cheap get one from Princess Auto but you get what you pay. You can drop by and borrow my set (rather my friend's  ) if you are just drilling a couple of holes  I used one so many times I like to replace one with a new one before returning to my friend 

Otherwise Mops.ca I think is the most reasonable in price.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*bits*

I "saw" some at Rona the other day...:lol:


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome, thanks guys.

gklaw, I might take you up on that, if I decide not to buy my own. Thanks


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

I did bought the one at rona for drill my 135 gallon and they works well

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.438189,-123.467157


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Never saw them at Rona, but guess I didn't look carefully enough.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine were ordered online by my buddy who decided he didn't like drilling tanks so I inherited them.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Mine were ordered online by my buddy who decided he didn't like drilling tanks so I inherited them.


Always nice when that happens. It will be fun when I have to drill the new tank. The glass is like 5/8" thick.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Take it slow and easy. Let the drill bit do the work and don't make the mistake of pushing down hard to make it go faster. Use clay or playdo to make a dam around where you're drilling and keep filled with water. Best if another person there to add water as needed.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I hole saw a hole in a piece of 3/4" plywood, slightly larger that the hole I want to drill in the glass. Clamp the plywood to the glass. It will act as a guide to start the hole as well as a reservoir to hold water. Drilled my 150g all by myself with a 12V Dewalt  Easier than I thought. I had a friend over to help move the tank around. Otherwise he just watched.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Both good advice. Thanks guys. Anthony, I remembered watching you do my tank. You rock the bit in circles too right?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes a little. I found that it allows the bit to grind a little better that way, but its tricky to get it even all the way around. I "rock" around in circles so the point of contact (once the grooves are there) is smaller so it cuts into the glass a bit better.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I "rock" around in circles so the point of contact (once the grooves are there) is smaller so it cuts into the glass a bit better.


:lol: That should be interesting to watch Anthony rocking around in circles. That will be groovy indeed. :lol:

JK Anthony, that's why I use the plywood template to guide at the start. Still have to angel drill a tiny bit to allow the edge of the coring bit to start the cut. I do rock the drill bit a tiny bit as it goes through to ease the friction as well.


----------

